# HS928 Auger Housing on HS80?



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Does anyone know whether an HS928 Auger Housing will bolt onto an HS80 frame?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Does anyone know whether an HS928 Auger Housing will bolt onto an HS80 frame?


not sure buddy but i was thinking of putting 80 bucket onto a 928.
@YSHSfan probably knows if he sees this.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> not sure buddy but i was thinking of putting 80 bucket onto a 928.


If it works one way, I would think it would work the other way as well. Did you already measure to see whether they're the same size on the back end of the housings?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I haven’t run across either ‘conversion’ but I think that the frames are a bit different. The auger part that bolts to the tractor part may need to be removed and welded to the auger housing that will be used. Different belt would likely be needed as well and as far as I know the auger gear box distance between ‘x and y’ axles are smaller, impeller will sit a bit lower on the HS80


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> If it works one way, I would think it would work the other way as well. Did you already measure to see whether they're the same size on the back end of the housings?


i'll do some measuring and check back. i did a 1128 last year and loved it and thought a 928 with a 24 inch bucket would be great . I have bothe machines with buckets off so will check back sometime tomorrow.

i have a feeling yshsfan is right. he has more experience in these modification projects.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Not, exactly what is being asked.... but experience this summer tells me that a 24" auger housing from a HS724 will fit both a HS928 and a HS1132 motor /track unit and so does a 28" auger housing. Installing the 24" auger asm on the HS928 motor/track asm only required 2" longer belts. Fitting the 28" auger asm on the HS1132 motor/track required nothing....Sorry for hijacking.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

contender said:


> Not, exactly what is being asked.... but experience this summer tells me that a 24" auger housing from a HS724 will fit both a HS928 and a HS1132 motor /track unit and so does a 28" auger housing. Installing the 24" auger asm on the HS928 motor/track asm only required 2" longer belts. Fitting the 28" auger asm on the HS1132 motor/track required nothing....Sorry for hijacking.....


That's great info. I havent had a chance to measure those 80 and 928 buckets yet. if i don't write something on my list i forget about it.


----------

